# where's my relaxing walk?



## Kipling krazy (Apr 23, 2013)

I have a 14 month Cockapoo who will chase runners/joggers. While some have been very understanding others not so! Obviously they don't want a mad dog at their heels. Training says to call and not try and retrieve-difficult anyway he moves fast! Makes you want to hide and avoid completely or am I being too sensitive? Thought I'd have an ideal walking buddy. Any ideas?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

are you talking about walking off lead? how is the recall? what kind of training have you done?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Practice using the command No ! This is very handy when they deviate towards something you don't want them to get involved in - a quick No hopefully will stop them in their tracks. Then as soon as they pause and look at you, get excited Praise and run off gently in the opps direction. The idea is your cockapoo will see you as more exciting than the runner or cyclist. 

It won't happen instantly, but work on it and work on No for many situation. Don't forget lots of praise and reward.


----------



## Kipling krazy (Apr 23, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> are you talking about walking off lead? how is the recall? what kind of training have you done?


Off lead. Without distraction returns fairly regulary. Been doing the Good citizen bronze award. Not much of an impact in the real world yet.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hmmm 
When my old jack russell was a tiny puppy she gambolled after a jogger in the Lake District - he turned round and roared at her and chased her back to me yelling and waving his arms.
Puff was slightly less scared than me - and she never, ever chased a jogger again 
My approach to dogs and joggers now is to see the jogger first and then call my dogs to me and ask them to sit and stay. The joggers can see then that they are not going to be chased and the dogs get a treat. Win win 
More difficult when the joggers come from behind you - but the dogs expect to come and sit and stay and get a treat when a jogger is around.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

When I took Minton to training we were taught the Watch command. When your dog is interested in something you don't want him to be use the command watch and as soon as he looks at you reward with high value treat. I do this if my two show too much interest in other dogs, cats, and for Hattie who barks at vehicles towing trailers. Just means having plenty of treats, downside is they get excited and jump up but at least it distracts them from chasing things they shouldn't!


----------

